

20 Web-based Tools to Help Run Your Freelancing Business - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/20-tools-to-help-run-your-freelancing-business/

======
techiferous
FreshBooks is the most useful web-based tool that I use as a freelancer. The
product is easy to use, has great features and they have good customer
service.

~~~
mdolon
One pleasant surprise was that they give you a sample snail-mail invoice, even
with their free plan. It may be a clever marketing ploy but it works - I
remember opening that envelope and being convinced that this would add a whole
new level of professionalism to my freelancing.

~~~
techiferous
Yes, I got that, too. :) They also gave me an introductory phone call to see
how things were going and if I needed any help. They are really top-notch. :)

